# Kent coast TT run. 26TH MARCH. TIMES NOW IN POST!



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok guys have been thinking about doing this for a little while. Initially wanted to do it mid summer, but as quite a few of you pointed out everywhere will be way too busy! So how. Does march 26th sound? It's a Saturday.

The route is still being planned, and there will be a few stops on the way.. But I want your input on places you would like to stop at. 
We will be stopping at samphire hoe, lovely views and the chance for some amazing photos! I will go there on my next Saturday off just to see how busy it is come a weekend.
Any other suggestions?
And please let me know if you can make it!
The meeting point will be somewhere near Dover...I k ow there is a cafe by lydden hill race circuit so possibly there?

Thanks
Kim


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Will you be venturing into coastal East Sussex?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Will you be venturing into coastal East Sussex?


Yes we will be


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

k10mbd said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Will you be venturing into coastal East Sussex?
> ...


Well once you have the route I'll try and join you somewhere...


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I know the cafe Kim, its the bikers one isnt it? Sounds good.

Rich join it from the start mate, its been ages since we all saw ya.

Starting in Dover ok so Folkstone? Dymchurch Rye?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Lydden-Dover-samphire hoe-through burmarsh -dymchurch - dugerness- lydd- camber - rye then possible haisitngs? Then round back to ashfordish way we need to finish route tho...


----------



## colingo (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Kim, count me in and possibly Elaine in her silver one :roll: . Fingers crossed for some sun. Colin


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Rich join it from the start mate, its been ages since we all saw ya.


It depends on the start time mate, you know what I'm like about getting up early! Mind you a sunny morning always helps... 8)


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

cheers for the interest guys, hopefully will have some more come along.

going to start at the cafe by lydden hill, then down to samphire hoe for some photo's and the cool tunnel , to newing green and through burmarsh to get to dymchurch, the have a stop at dymchurch, little rest etc... ice cream :? 8) then off to dungerness (there is a nice public house there called the pilot, fish and chip and many other meals served, we could stop there for lunch? or is a brill spot for pictures? then through lydd to camber...BRILLIANT road   then to rye... the either, back to brenzett and onto ashford, where we could get dinner or just meet at the eureka business park or we could carry on to haistings, then back to ashford from there...

that is my idea anyway! if anyone has suggestions i would love to hear them  
kim


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, bung me down for this. sounds good! 8)


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

attending:
K10MBD & mr k10mbd
rustyintegrale 
colingo
ian222
Hy3na
TrobT
Jeules0


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

I will be down in kent that weekend,so i might join you on your little jaunt through the english countryside....if thats ok????


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Put us down as a maybe....... moving house in the next 3 - 4 weeks  So probably not, but we might want to go on a chill out drive :roll:


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

Hi Kim.

Sounds good-so put me down to come!

Cafe on the A2 is called 'H's Cafe' and is a favourite meeting place for bikers.

Chris

PS I'll keep a coat for you in the car just in case it's cold at Samphire Ho :lol:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

jeules0 said:


> Hi Kim.
> 
> Sounds good-so put me down to come!
> 
> ...


Brill haha thanks  true gentleman  lol


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> attending:
> K10MBD & mr k10mbd
> rustyintegrale
> colingo
> ...


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Kim

Any room for a newbie ( and maybe g/f) from essex to join in the fun?

Thanks

Gaz


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Gareth50 said:


> Hi Kim
> 
> Any room for a newbie ( and maybe g/f) from essex to join in the fun?
> 
> ...


always


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

attending:
K10MBD & mr k10mbd
rustyintegrale 
colingo
ian222
Hy3na
TrobT
Jeules0
gareth50 + girlfriend


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey,
Really like the sound of this!
5o you know what times you'll be stopping at places as I work til half 2 down in Essex, so I could head down and meet you lot after?
Thanks 
Haydy x


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

starxo said:


> Hey,
> Really like the sound of this!
> 5o you know what times you'll be stopping at places as I work til half 2 down in Essex, so I could head down and meet you lot after?
> Thanks
> Haydy x


not 100% on times yet, got a rough idea but will be doing the route and stops saturday or sunday so will know exactly what times, just need to decide where to eat...lunch and dinner or just lunch etc...


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I will be up for lunch Kim but prob not dinner.


----------



## colingo (Sep 19, 2009)

Bump to the Top, Forcast is for blue skys and sun  .


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

if i can get away from work count me in
even if i meet you all half way through if i do have to work


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

if i can get away from work count me in
even if i meet you all half way through if i do have to work


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

attending:
K10MBD & mr k10mbd
rustyintegrale 
colingo
ian222
Hy3na
TrobT
Jeules0
gareth50 + girlfriend 
phillywilly


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Kim,

Yes please...count me in
Jay


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

attending:
K10MBD & mr k10mbd
rustyintegrale 
colingo
ian222
Hy3na
TrobT
Jeules0
gareth50 + girlfriend 
phillywilly 
jayTTapp


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

going for a drive tomorrow... going to do the route so can plan times etc....

ther is a pub in dungerness... the pilot, shall i book us in for lunch ??

if so i need a definate number, so come on guys get ya names down!!


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> going for a drive tomorrow... going to do the route so can plan times etc....
> 
> ther is a pub in dungerness... the pilot, shall i book us in for lunch ??
> 
> if so i need a definate number, so come on guys get ya names down!!


Lunch at 'The Pilot' sounds a good idea-I'm in!

Thanks for organizing this, Kim.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Brill  once i get all the names down, i'll know how many to book for 

this is the site:

http://www.thepilot.uk.com/


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone else coming???
Only 10 cars at the mo... And that's with 2 possibles... ....


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok guys did the run through today worked it out so of we start at 10am at H's cafe we can get some lunch at the pilot for 1pm and finish at 4:30pm ish... How does this sound? Didn't want to make it too long as a lot of driving.. Also just found a pretty amazing driving road that we will be taking...


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> Ok guys did the run through today worked it out so of we start at 10am at H's cafe we can get some lunch at the pilot for 1pm and finish at 4:30pm ish... How does this sound? Didn't want to make it too long as a lot of driving.. Also just found a pretty amazing driving road that we will be taking...


Sounds great! Looking forward to it


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Kim

This sounds like it should be a good day...'fraid I wont be able to make it, it's my other half's birthday and if I clear off for the day to talk about and look at cars I'm probably dead!

Hope it goes well and I can join in the next time.

Regards
Ross


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Kim,

Yep we're up for this.... Sounds like a good route.

Nick n San


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

attending:
K10MBD & mr k10mbd
rustyintegrale 
colingo
ian222
Hy3na
TrobT
Jeules0
gareth50 + girlfriend 
phillywilly 
jayTTapp
hardrhino


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What place does the cruise end in Kim? Just i might need to leave a little earlier as it my mates bday that day so will have to be back for it.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Starts at H's cafe nr lydden hill and finishes at the eureka park ashford.
Should be done at 4:30


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am gutted [smiley=bigcry.gif] gonna have to miss this due to work again. I always miss your meets. Sorry Kim.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

attending:
K10MBD & mr k10mbd
rustyintegrale 
colingo
Hy3na
TrobT
Jeules0
gareth50 + girlfriend 
phillywilly 
jayTTapp


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

No worries Ian, always next time 

hoping maybe some more people will sign up for this ???


----------



## jay qs (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll be up for this i haven't been to any TT meets yet so it would be good to meet a few more people plus i only live in rye.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

jay qs said:


> I'll be up for this i haven't been to any TT meets yet so it would be good to meet a few more people plus i only live in rye.


Brill  i'll stick your name down


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

K10MBD 
rustyintegrale 
colingo
Hy3na
TrobT
Jeules0
gareth50 
phillywilly 
jayTTapp
jay qs


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> K10MBD
> rustyintegrale
> colingo
> Hy3na
> ...


And us!!!!!!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

attending:
K10MBD 
rustyintegrale 
colingo
Hy3na
TrobT
Jeules0
gareth50
phillywilly 
jayTTapp
hardrhino 
jay qs


----------



## jay qs (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll be bringing my girlfriend aswell


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

the more the better 

keep your names coming!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Kim,

I'm really sorry but my car failed the MOT on emissions today and it can't be fixed until next week. The gasket between turbo and downpipe has blown as a consequence of losing a bracket by the flexi after bashing a pothole. Basically the exhaust is broken... :?

Sorry to let you down. 

rich


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry guys, I'm out of this one........


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok guys it's getting closer!
A number of people have dropped out so if your name isn't down yet and you fancy a drive out, good company lots of photo ops for your TT some good driving roads and lunch.. Put ya name down!


START 10am H's cafe Dover.
Then down to samphire hoe-hythe-dymchurch-new Romney-dungerness-the pilot for lunch at 1pm-lydd-camber-rye-brenzett for fuel stop  then finishing about 4:30pm at Salford eureka park.

Please mail me with any questions!

I will post postcode of H'S cafe tomorrow when on a computer and not iPhone


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

NEW LIST:

K10MBD 
colingo
Hy3na
Jeules0
phillywilly - coming after 1pm
jayTTapp- possible
hardrhino 
jay qs

Come on guys we need some more!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey guys 
Still 3 people on the list that are not here
Have waited a little bit but planning on leaving pretty soon

Next stop samphire hoe then dymchurch so feel free to join in if you are late or have only just seen the post


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Well done Kim....

Great day.... Good people.... Cracking lunch and even some sunshine!

Will post some pics soon!


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

Hardrhino said:


> Well done Kim....
> 
> Great day.... Good people.... Cracking lunch and even some sunshine!
> 
> Will post some pics soon!


I'll second that!

An excellent day out: really enjoyed it.

Great bunch of people and cars!

Huge thanks to Kim and Brett for all the preparatory work.

Chris


----------



## colingo (Sep 19, 2009)

jeules0 said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Kim....
> ...


I"ll third that
Really appreaciate the time and effort put in by Kim and Brett.
Thanks also to everyone who said they would come and committed too the event and making it as enjoyable as it was.
Colin


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Some pics.....

Cliffs!!!!









Lighthouse at Dungerness









There everywhere!









The final tally!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

A big thanks to everyone that came  had a great day 
Met some great new people, lovely lunch. Some good pics there too!
Defo one to do again, next time in the blazing sunshine i think! Although the weather didn't let us down too much yesterday.
Once again thank you to everyone and hope you all had a great day 
Kim & Brett


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> Met some _*grey*_ new people, lovely lunch. quote]
> 
> We'll try to be more colourful next time! :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Ah! Edited to great lol!


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Sounds like I missed another cracking local meet.

Well done Kim and Brett.

Will see you at the BHP show, Lydden Hill on the 2nd May.
I know it's got a thread of it's one, but have we got a stand at the event?

Thanks Jay


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

It's ok Jay many more to come!

Glad you have asked as it's something I was discussing with everyone yesterday..
2options:
1 - get a club stand - this will be on the right hand side of the track out of the way , up another hill.. But good for people who are having track time to get onto track easier- this way i need people to fully commit - I need £7 from everyone coming. As I am not going to pay upfront, If people drop out I am left out of pocket.

2 - we get there Mega early and hope to all get parked near the track on the main hill and make our own little TT stand..
This way there are no financial commitments, people can come at last minute. BUT we are guaranteed an amazing spot unless we pull our fingers out and opt for an early start. (this is what about 20 evo's did last year.

IMO the "stand" itself will be out of the way and possibly pointless. We will not get a great space as 1 not a huge amount of cars 
2- many many other clubs booked stands up months and months ago :/

So it's up to everyone attending really!


----------



## jay qs (Oct 17, 2010)

Really good to meet everyone and a good drive out as well even though I was late :?

Looking forward to a few more meets and lydden! 

Thanks Kim and brett.


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks to everyone on sat for making me feel so welcome ,soz i could only make it half way cos of work,
cheers kim x


----------

